
Free DNA decoding for your medications - baymtm
https://sites.google.com/view/phenocopy/welcome
======
ahazred8ta
Um, this page asks you to go to surveymonkey.com and upload your confidential
genetic / medical information. It claims to be associated with a 'phenocopy .
com' site which is an expired domain.

~~~
baymtm
Surveymonkey a secure method to accept our privacy policy. DNA txt fle is
uploaded to drop box securely. No personal health information is requested,
and we don't accept any personal health information. phenocopy.com is the name
of the webpage. located on sites.google.com/view/phenocopy.

